# خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2008)

خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!! 





النوم على البطن....يزيد خطر الإصابة بحصوات الكلى

حذر الباحثون اليابانيون,من أن النوم على البطن قد يزيد خطر الإصابه بحصوات الكلى .

واوضحت الدراسه أن المرضى ممن تعرضوا للإصابه بحصوات الكلى , هم اكثر نوما

على بطووونهم,مقااارنه بالذين كانوا يستلقون على ظهورهم ولم يعانوا من المرض.


و وجد الباحثون بعد تسجيل الحركات البدينه وتقلبات النوم لـ 57 مريضا بحصوات الكلى

و214 من المتطوعين الاصحاء الذين لم يشكوا ابدا من الحصوات, أن 25.6 %

من المرضى, يستلقون على بطوونهم لفترات طويله أثناء النوم مقابل 17.1 % من

الاصحاء . وقال هولاء إن الدراسه تهدف الى تحديد اثر الحركات البدنيه اثناء النوم

وليس وضعيته في تشكل حصوات الكلى , مشيرين الى انه تم تحليل عناصر اخرى من

حركات النوم التي تشمل عدد التقلبات وزواياها , إضافة الى النوم على الجانب الايمن

او الايسر التي تبين عدم اختلافها بين المجموعات المشاركه. واعرب الاختصاصيون

عن اعتقادهم بأن تحريك الجسم أثناء النوم يمنع تكون الكلى, الذي لاتزال اسبابه

الحقيقه غير معروفه حتى الأن,, موضحين أن مثل هذه الحصوات تتشكل عندما يتحد

عنصر الكالسيوم مع مادة كيماويه موجوده طبيعيا تسمى الاوكزالات, لذلك فمن

الضروري تقليل نسبة عنصر الكالسيوم في غذاء المرضى الذين يعااانون من الحصوات

منقول​


----------



## challenger (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

*معلومة جميلة .

و يا رب يستر !​*


----------



## sosana (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

ميرسي كتير يا كاندي المعلومة الجميلة دي


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

ينهااااااااااااااااااااااارى 

كل ده

ربنا يستر بجد

ميرسى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## Raymond (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

لا حول الله ... ده انا ما بعرفش انام علي ضهري


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

*يالهووووووووووووووى كل ده هيحصلى 
انا بتخنق لو نمت على ضهرى ومش بقدر اخد نفسى 
خالصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص​*


----------



## emy (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

_مرسى كتير لحضرتك _
_عالمعلومه دى_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

ميرسى ياكاندى على التنبيه المفيد دة
انا هكتف نفسى لما هنام عشان مش انام على بطنى
ربنا يباركك ياعسولتى​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



challenger قال:


> *معلومة جميلة .
> 
> و يا رب يستر !​*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

وربنا يستر​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا كاندي المعلومة الجميلة دي



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



totty قال:


> ينهااااااااااااااااااااااارى
> 
> كل ده
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



raymond قال:


> لا حول الله ... ده انا ما بعرفش انام علي ضهري




حاول تغير بقى

وامرك لله​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووى كل ده هيحصلى
> انا بتخنق لو نمت على ضهرى ومش بقدر اخد نفسى
> خالصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص​*




خلاص نامى  واقفه

وامرك لله يا انجى​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



emy قال:


> _مرسى كتير لحضرتك _
> _عالمعلومه دى_​




شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا ايمى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسى ياكاندى على التنبيه المفيد دة
> انا هكتف نفسى لما هنام عشان مش انام على بطنى
> ربنا يباركك ياعسولتى​



يا نونو يا حبيبتى نامى شويه واقفى شويه

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انجى مكرم (1 يوليو 2008)

كويس انك قلت لانى مابنمشى الا على بطنى ميرسى بجد


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



انجى مكرم قال:


> كويس انك قلت لانى مابنمشى الا على بطنى ميرسى بجد



خلاص خدى بالك بقى

شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

ميرسي كتير يا كاندي

 المعلومة الجميلة ​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا كاندي
> 
> المعلومة الجميلة ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على المعلومات الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على المعلومات الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

*ميرسى يا قمر على النصيحة 
كلام مهم بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر على النصيحة
> كلام مهم بجد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومة الحلوة يا كاندي

والحمد لله مش بنام علي بطني خالص 

ربنا معاكي


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



coptic man قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومة الحلوة يا كاندي
> 
> والحمد لله مش بنام علي بطني خالص
> 
> ربنا معاكي




انت كده صح يا مينا 

ماشى على تعليمات الموضوع 

هههههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

شكرا كاندى
على المعلومة الجميلة
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على المعلومة الجميلة
> وتعب محبتك
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*جميل الموضوع دة اوى *
*شكرا جدا على المعلومة الجميلة دى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



come with me قال:


> *جميل الموضوع دة اوى *
> *شكرا جدا على المعلومة الجميلة دى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا كاندي *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*

*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

ياخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراشى

شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دة ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله يا كاندي *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى لزوقك

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خطوره النوم على البطن ......!!!!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> ياخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراشى
> 
> شكرا يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دة ربنا يباركك​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

